
CLEARink EPaper 2.0 at Sid Display Week 2019 - yepthatsreality
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjJ2-cdhwMQ
======
yepthatsreality
Very cool that eink is finally at this stage. I was just reviewing the other
day what components I would need to build my own kindle. A full color screen
would be nice even if the refresh rate is low...just to read graphic novels
without the strain.

Also curious if this tech will eventually make it's way to laptop/phone
screens.

